# Vision Cages & Others?



## Redneck (Aug 20, 2010)

OK.. So.. I built a big encosure for my Boa Constritor.. 

Unfortunatly.. I cant for the life of me make it to where its secure enough to keep her in it... The keeps tearing the screen I use.. I dont want to use the metal screen & it possibly hurt her..

So I am left with one option.. Scrap the homemade enclosure & buy one of these Vision Cages.. I just ran into them.. They are nice.. Bit pricey... But nice! I like them.. 

But.. I am curious.. Is there anyone else that makes cages like these? Other than the vision cages?

I am thinking about getting the one that is either 48" wide.. Or the 54" wide one... 

But before I make my decision.. I wanted to see if there might be someone else who might have some cages that are somewhat the same.. Maybe a tad lower on their prices..


----------



## LeilaNami (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh yeah, there are at least a few other companies that make cages like that.

Animal Plastics and Boaphile Plastics are the ones that come to mind.  You can find a lot more companies on kingsnake.com in the classifieds section.  I think they also have a company listing as well.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 20, 2010)

OK.. Thank Leila!


----------



## LeilaNami (Aug 20, 2010)

No prob!   If you change your mind about building your own, there are some good books out there that give tips for building cages for venomous snakes that you could apply to yours.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 20, 2010)

I have pretty much decided that I shouldnt be building my cages...  I am a horrible handyman.. 

I really didnt want to use screen.. But I dont know how to install the glass..
With my luck.. I would spend more on an enclosure I built with glass than buying one.. I would end up breaking the glass during instalation.. 

So.. It would be alot easier to just buy one.. Get it here.. Set it up and add the snake.. 

The hardest part.. To pick what I want.. Sliding or swinging doors... Oh...  What color do I want it Black or White.. 

Im thinking black with slinding doors.. 

Thank you again! I think I am going to go with Animal Plastics..


----------



## BQC123 (Aug 20, 2010)

You could also get the vinyl coated mesh. It is heavier than screen, but coated.
I think it is made fron 1/4" and up.

Here, I found this link for reference:

http://www.louispage.com/welded-wire-mesh/vinyl-coated/vinyl-coated-23-gauge/

I really like the visions though. Just have not found a good enough deal on them yet.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Aug 20, 2010)

Since you've already built the cage why not post a pic and see if anyone can offer some advice. I've built more cages than I care to think about right now, and I have nothing against manufactured cages, I'm not fond of vision cages personally, but, boaphile, AP, and a few others are very nice. I just don't see a good reason to throw out a cage you spent your time and money on already when there could be a simple solution. if its just glass installation doitbest.com carries sliding glass track for both 1/8th and 1/4 inch thickness. there are also living hinges at usplastic.com. but I think posting a pic would definitely get you some good advice. good luck in your endeavor.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 20, 2010)

Jaymz Bedell said:


> Since you've already built the cage why not post a pic and see if anyone can offer some advice. I've built more cages than I care to think about right now, and I have nothing against manufactured cages, I'm not fond of vision cages personally, but, boaphile, AP, and a few others are very nice. I just don't see a good reason to throw out a cage you spent your time and money on already when there could be a simple solution. if its just glass installation doitbest.com carries sliding glass track for both 1/8th and 1/4 inch thickness. there are also living hinges at usplastic.com. but I think posting a pic would definitely get you some good advice. good luck in your endeavor.


Well.. I only spent $20 on everything to build the enclosure.. I already know the problem.. Its the screen.. At the top.. I cut a small hole in it to run a wire to the heat lamp.. She found the hole & ripped it large enough for her to get out.. I had it taped where she couldnt get loose again.. But I cant stand having something rigged.. It looks tacky like that.. I could replace the screen with one that was suggested & drill a hole for the wire.. That would have the whole enclosure repaired & escape proof.. 

But after looking at the AP enclosure.. I really like them..  Alot! The cage I have now wont be thrown out.. My sister wants to put her bearded dragons in it.. So it will go to good use..  

I will probably be buying a few of them.. One for my Boa, my moms boa, one to split for my moms 2 BPs..  They are IMO pretty awesome!


----------



## Anubis77 (Aug 21, 2010)

I recently received and built my first AP cage. Black, sliding doors. Simple enough to put together, and they even provide sealant. It's nice. Nicer than the old Neodesha I'm using that I got for the same price. If I had the funds, I'd swap out all the glass tanks and sterilites I've been using for a stack of 4' x 2' x 18" APs.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 21, 2010)

Anubis77 said:


> I recently received and built my first AP cage. Black, sliding doors. Simple enough to put together, and they even provide sealant. It's nice. Nicer than the old Neodesha I'm using that I got for the same price. If I had the funds, I'd swap out all the glass tanks and sterilites I've been using for a stack of 4' x 2' x 18" APs.


They really are nice... From what I seen on their website.. IDK when I will be getting one.. Hopfully soon..  I think that 4' x 2' x 2' is the one I am going to get for my boa.. She seemed to be real happy in the one I built for her at that size..  I could put the BPs in the 4' x 2' x 18"...

Do you have any pictures of yours that you could share?


----------



## Anubis77 (Aug 21, 2010)

Redneck said:


> They really are nice... From what I seen on their website.. IDK when I will be getting one.. Hopfully soon..  I think that 4' x 2' x 2' is the one I am going to get for my boa.. She seemed to be real happy in the one I built for her at that size..  I could put the BPs in the 4' x 2' x 18"...
> 
> Do you have any pictures of yours that you could share?


I haven't set it up, but here it is with its prospective owner:







The screen isn't standard. It's an addition I wanted for a heat lamp. There are vents in the back and sides cut into the plastic.

My only problem is it doesn't fit very well into the animal room. Not sure where to put it.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh wow! I like it... Now I cant wait to get one...  That you for the picture..


----------



## Dyn (Aug 22, 2010)

I like AP's but the price is pretty high.

I was thinking about going with some boamaster cages.

Going a bit cheaper with the melamine ones the only real thing im alittle upset about is drop down doors but it really isnt that big of a deal to me. I would prefer sliding but 150 dollars cheaper and i get a 6x3 cage instead of a 6x2 it doesnt really bother me. lol


http://boamaster.com/catalog/Cages-3-1.html

if you want to check out his cages.


----------



## pouchedrat (Aug 23, 2010)

Have you checked out the caging section of faunaclassified.com?  Some people make their own to sell, and sometimes you'll find used cage deals of just what you're looking for.


----------



## LadySharon (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi.  I came in here because I was thinking of upgrading to a vision cage (or similar) for my ball python.

He is not quite full grown and in a 18"x18"x18" "cube".  I'd like to transfer him to an "adult" cage - about 3' (36")  long.   
however, I'm confused on why all these cages are soooo short on height!   He does of course ball up in his hide during the day, but he is all over the cage at night and easly raises the 18" to the top.   I've heard of other people letting their balls out to climb various things.  So I don't get the 12" to 14" hight. 

Are any of these cages ~ 18" high?  Idealy I'd like a 36 x 14-24 (?? not sure about depth)  x ~ 18".   

Also want a way to put a thermal (non stick)  heat mat (do you guys have a good brand recomendation?)  UNDER the cage so the cage has to sit up off the shelf allowing ~ 1/2 inch to an inch of ventaliation (the cages I have now have this - but they were made a long time ago)  also wanted a place for a basking bulb.   I have it set up now like this and he's fine.   (OF course the other side of the cage is the "cool" side with a big water bowl - in a longer cage I want to put together two hides one on each side).  

Screen mesh must be heavy duty - I have cats that like to sit on the cages (they don't try to get in, they just like to watch - and I am not kidding I have a few snakes that are more comfortable with the cats then they are with me.)  

- Sharon


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Aug 23, 2010)

Lady Sharon,

I can't speak of under cage gaps for heat pads on the vision cages, but most of the other plastic cage manufacturers do have a space for a heat pad, and quite a few have a preinstalled heat pad as an option. a lot have the option for adding a screened cut out for heat lamps too. so add a thermostat and you're good to go. shop around, check out the caging classifieds on kingsnake.com as almost all of the plastic cage manufacturers post ads there. some take custom orders too, so if you feel 18 inches isn't tall enough you can inquire about having a custom cage built. 18 inches is plenty of height for a ball python and allows ample room to add decoration for the snake to climb on. ball pythons are terrestrial for the most part and tend to do most of their exploring close to the ground. sometimes they'll climb higher, but in general they tend to stick to things just off of the ground. 

Redneck,

 good luck in your search, with all of the options out there these days it's like being a kid in a candy store. I'm sure you'll find something to suit not only your needs but also your tastes. good luck and I definitely want some pics when you've got it all set up. demanding aren't I?


----------



## LadySharon (Aug 23, 2010)

Jaymz Bedell said:


> Lady Sharon,
> 
> I can't speak of under cage gaps for heat pads on the vision cages, but most of the other plastic cage manufacturers do have a space for a heat pad, and quite a few have a preinstalled heat pad as an option. a lot have the option for adding a screened cut out for heat lamps too. so add a thermostat and you're good to go. shop around, check out the caging classifieds on kingsnake.com as almost all of the plastic cage manufacturers post ads there. some take custom orders too, so if you feel 18 inches isn't tall enough you can inquire about having a custom cage built. 18 inches is plenty of height for a ball python and allows ample room to add decoration for the snake to climb on. ball pythons are terrestrial for the most part and tend to do most of their exploring close to the ground. sometimes they'll climb higher, but in general they tend to stick to things just off of the ground.


Thanks for the reply. Actually 18" is perfect.   I'm complaining because most of the cages I see are much lower then that.  (12 or 14")  .  I _want_ 18"  :

I also don't have time to go looking... my fault -   I close on my house this week and I want to buy the cage before then because soon I may not have the money ...   Maybe I'll email some of thouse companies mentioned above.  

OH and I NEED the cage PUT TOGETHER even if it costs 50 bucks to ship or whatever- I had custom cages before they shipped put together just without the screens in - but they were easy - holes were already drilled I just needed to use the (plastic) screws and um.  I'm spacing the name.. they are like nuts but they have "wings" (maybe they are still called nuts - you screwed them together with just your fingers.)   

ahem the point being no tools, no glue etc.   And I would perfer a door that opens in front on hinges.  with a way to latch the door shut (not nesesarly "lock"  I don't want to lose the key.  Just something that the snake can't push open)

- Shaorn


----------



## JDeRosa (Aug 23, 2010)

What is a good size enclosure for a ball python? What about a green tree python?


----------



## Redneck (Aug 23, 2010)

pouchedrat said:


> Have you checked out the caging section of faunaclassified.com?  Some people make their own to sell, and sometimes you'll find used cage deals of just what you're looking for.


I actually havent looked there.. But I am going to go take a look now.. I forget about those place unless people remind me of them.. :razz: Thanks! 


JDeRosa said:


> What is a good size enclosure for a ball python? What about a green tree python?


I would say a 3' x 2' x 18" (L x W x H) should suffice for an adult BP.. IMO its more than enough.. Maybe even go with a 4' x 2' x 18"... It would be like a castle for a BP..

Cant offer no advice on the GTP.. I have no experiance with them..


----------



## Dyn (Aug 23, 2010)

2'x2'x2' cubes are usually what people use for green trees since they usually rarely move at all.

For a ball I would go with a 3x2 its more than big enough for any ball python. No real need to go any bigger than that if anything smaller for most males.


----------



## 1truth (Aug 23, 2010)

I have all ap cages for my retics but i think you should check out sentec cages. They are the best cage for large snakes.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 23, 2010)

Sentec cages are just too expensive for me. Not when I can almost get 2 cages.


Also they look like they would be a pain to clean not being a smooth bottom.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 23, 2010)

I actually found someone on faunaclassifieds... They are somewhat local.. I can probably get them cheaper than what they had them listed for..

Their prices were including shipping..


----------



## ButhidaeBomb (Aug 26, 2010)

if you havnt already purchased something, i would recommend the following two choices...... Rapti-Racks....steve is located just outside ft.worth, tx....good news for you as your semi close.  the other would be neodesha plastics.  they make super nice slanted front display cages for really afforable...compared to the competition in most cases.  i can vouch for neodesha...ive had dozens of their enclosures.  they are heavily backed by the venomous snakes community for being 100% escape proof and user friendly/safe.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 26, 2010)

filenamex5100 said:


> if you havnt already purchased something, i would recommend the following two choices...... Rapti-Racks....steve is located just outside ft.worth, tx....good news for you as your semi close.  the other would be neodesha plastics.  they make super nice slanted front display cages for really afforable...compared to the competition in most cases.  i can vouch for neodesha...ive had dozens of their enclosures.  they are heavily backed by the venomous snakes community for being 100% escape proof and user friendly/safe.


I have actually decided to go with Repti-Racks.. Or.. Is it Rapti-Racks? Either way.. I found them on fauna.. They have some really nice enclosures.. For a decent price.. I can easily go pick them up.. They are only about 2 hours away.. No need to wait on the shipping..  Just drive down.. Load them up.. Come home.. (After a trip to the container store.. )

I saw the neodesha.. Tad pricey... Not really the style I am looking for either.. Nice.. But not my style..


----------



## ButhidaeBomb (Aug 26, 2010)

just contact steve at repti-racks and ask him what the wait time is.  it is usually around 6 weeks before he will start to build your cages.  and youll have to pay sales tax as well so prepare for that.  they are nice cages though if your ok with the turn around time.  another one i just thought about is  precision cageing?  and another i believe is  herpcages.com  .  i think those were the names i remembered!  hmmm.


----------



## kevin91172 (Aug 29, 2010)

YA YA You want to got to the expo in San Antonino with me 9/11? it is really nice and get what you wish for..I am because that is my birthday!!!

I am thinking Gaboon Viper and some T's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeilaNami (Aug 29, 2010)

We're building our own cages for my tree vipers.  The cages I like that are the right size (2x2x2) cost $150 bucks at least.  Haha...no thanks.  P.jasonius is a pretty good handyman so we're drawing designs and looking at materials right now.  

Out of the ones I do like, I would have to say Animal Plastics and Repti-racks are my favorite.  I don't like Neodesha but to give credit, they certainly are durable.  They do yellow under UV, though.

BTW, I think Animal Plastics or Repti-Racks (can't remember) is the company that is at the NARBC here in Arlington.  They won't come around until next year though.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 29, 2010)

Well.. After a bit of time.. I found out where my girl was escaping from.. 

:wall: I hate myself for not noticing it until now.. The door.. LoL! 

Let me make a video to show how it is now..


----------

